# للدخول في مجال تنقية ومعالجة مياه الشرب



## الكيميائي 71 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

[font=&quot]للعمل في مجال تنقية ومعالجة مياه الشرب سواء في مختبرات المياه أو في التشغيل والعمليات الخاصة بالمعالجة والتنقية لابد ان تكون لديك معرفة هامة لاساسيات المعالجة والتي تتكون من: [/font]
- [font=&quot]المعرفة الجيدة لخصائص الماء الطبيعية والبيولوجية والكيميائية[/font]
- [font=&quot]المعرفة الجيدة لمكونات الانواع المختلفة من المياه[/font]
- [font=&quot] معرفة [/font][font=&quot]طرق جمع العينات وطرق التحليل المعملي للماء[/font]
- [font=&quot]معرفة الملوثات المختلفة للماء وخاصة الملوثات الكيميائية والبيولوجية وطبيعتها لاختيار طريقة المعالجة المناسبة لهذه الملوثات.[/font]
- [font=&quot]معرفة الانواع المختلفة للتلوث المائي وكيفية التحكم في هذا التلوث من خلال عمليات معالجة مياه الشرب ومياه الصرف.[/font]
- [font=&quot]معرفة عمليات تنقية ومعالجة وتطهير الماء من الملوثات والشوائب[/font]
[font=&quot]
[/font]
[font=&quot]من اجل هذه المعرفة نقدم لك كتاب[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]العمليات الأساسية لتنقية مياه الشرب[/font][font=&quot][/font]


----------



## emad sayed (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## المهنه الجميله (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لجهودكم الطيبه


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور وننتظر الكتاب


----------



## اسامة كجاب (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكركككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## h25w2525 (12 يناير 2012)

*simplified procedures for for water examination*


----------



## سيد ابو العربي (26 أبريل 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمدبن محمد (27 أبريل 2014)

مشكور


----------



## جمال بشر (24 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------

